# Uber dashcam subscription?



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

What the hell is this about. Anyone else get this?









I did not get an accompanying email.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I didn't either. Curious as to whether the subscription is a lease from them or you're backing up to a cloud service. They might just be trying to pawn dash cams off and take more from their 'partners'.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Uber should be handing these out to all drivers for FREE with NO subscriptions.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Probably the first step towards making it so they own the footage and all other dash camera are forbidden. Actually though all rides should be taped and this would probably benefit the driver due to the false allegations and reports.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

No way, no thank you. I have little doubt that these would have a cloud connection that they would have access to. Yes, I’m sure I’m just paranoid, but I’ve been right so many times before. I’ll stick to buying my own that I can trust to not leak every. 

They already have full access to your driving habits while online. I don’t think they need a video and audio feed too.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Transeau said:


> No way, no thank you. I have little doubt that these would have a cloud connection that they would have access to. Yes, I'm sure I'm just paranoid, but I've been right so many times before. I'll stick to buying my own that I can trust to not leak every.
> 
> They already have full access to your driving habits while online. I don't think they need a video and audio feed too.


In theory they can also turn on the camera and microphone on your phone. In theory. There was a thread a while back here about someone catching the app accessing the camera unnecessarily on a Samsung Android phone which has the option to log camera access. Nothing conclusive was determined but the consensus was to disable camera permissions in the app and only enable them when having to take the verification selfie.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> In theory they can also turn on the camera and microphone on your phone. In theory. There was a thread a while back here about someone catching the app accessing the camera unnecessarily on a Samsung Android phone which has the option to log camera access. Nothing conclusive was determined but the consensus was to disable camera permissions in the app and only enable them when having to take the verification selfie.


As much as people hate apple, at least the apps can NOT access the cameras or mics without express permission.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm so confused, if Uber is advertising these dashcams specifically made by Uber. 

Not even Uber support watches my dashcam videos, I wonder what the point is.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

FlashedBlaze said:


> Not even Uber support watches my dashcam videos, I wonder what the point is.


It's for Uber to watch YOU.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

FlashedBlaze said:


> I'm so confused, if Uber is advertising these dashcams specifically made by Uber.
> 
> Not even Uber support watches my dashcam videos, I wonder what the point is.


I'm guessing it's a third party company.

I'm just curious, the notification says I received an email with the details but I have not.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

DocT said:


> It's for Uber to watch YOU.


Weird, so its like a cellular security camera so they can watch me from their database? I'd make sure to wear a tighter shirt


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Scam!!!! Run away. Seriously. Uber would have made a big deal by now


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Scam!!!! Run away. Seriously. Uber would have made a big deal by now


I'm not interested in the service. I am curious though. I still have not answer from them, I send a message every few days. They respond they sent it up the chain.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I am saying you are receiving this from some one else. That it is not Uber.

Not sure how to explain this.

You are being scammed. There is no such service. Worse, it could be a phishing thing and you are interacting, opening emails?

You should report this to Uber immediately and change your password. Like now.

Again, you are being scammed.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

I don't know if this is true or not, but it should read "designed to facilitate monitoring your every move and word!"
The Ministry of Truth will closely be observing, to listen and to watch if you're committing any facecrime or thoughtcrime.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> I am saying you are receiving this from some one else. That it is not Uber.
> 
> Not sure how to explain this.
> 
> ...


I received this in app under notifications. 









No email even though IN THE APP it said I received an accompanying email. This is why I contacted uber. They have neither confirmed nor denied that it originated with them. I did not receive receiving any phishing emails or calls asking for my Uber credentials and wouldn't give them if I did.

I did contact Uber several times.















My account hasn't been hacked.

I have changed my password when they didn't have an answer for me with the 1st reply. However, someone having my password doesn't explain how I received this in app.

This would be server side, not my side.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Install your own and retain videos. It is expensive upfront, but could be priceless in your future.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I certainly could be wrong, Boca. Hope I am. Really glad you changed password.


----------

